
Show HN: SaaS Growth Calculator – Calculate growth using common metrics - jmeyer2k
https://growthcalculator.app
======
mpochwat
Pretty neat. Would note that customer acquisition cost on paid channels tends
to go up overtime (as a channel like Facebook gets saturated / more
competitive).

Maybe you can add a CAC growth rate / other way to adjust your CAC overtime?

